# Don't Put Tomatoes In The Fridge



## GB (Mar 4, 2014)

I know we have discussed it here before, but here is a great article about why you should not refrigerate tomatoes. 

Seriously, folks, you need to stop refrigerating your tomatoes


----------



## cave76 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for that information. I don't usually put fresh tomatoes in the fridge but now I know why! 

(showing my age) Too bad there are no good tasting tomatoes on the market now. 

I know several people who never put fresh corn on the cob in the fridge either. Maybe for the same reason?


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2014)

Corn is a different animal. The sugars in corn turn to starch (I think that is the reason. It has been a while since i last read about this) which leads to a less sweet product. However, with corn it is completely 100% reversible, so once the corn comes to room temp again it is just fine.


----------



## CatPat (Mar 4, 2014)

We hide fresh produce in the pantry. Gwen is a vegetarian and none of that is safe when she comes to visit.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 4, 2014)

Since my Mom forbade me to refrigerate the tomatoes we would bring in from the garden, I've never refrigerated any standard-size tomatoes (Roma and larger). However, I've always put grape or cherry tomatoes from the store into the fridge and there really doesn't seem to be a change in flavor or texture. Does this mean they aren't really from the tomato family? Or have they been hybridized to death? That would kinda freak me out...


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2014)

They were probably transported to supermarket in a refrigerated truck so the damage was already done.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 4, 2014)

I wonder how long they stay fresh on the counter. I'll have to give this a try, but I really don't have space for anything else on my kitchen counter.


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2014)

I used to have a hanging basket in my kitchen that I kept mine in taxlady. That way the counters could remain less cluttered, at least in theory


----------



## cave76 (Mar 4, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I wonder how long they stay fresh on the counter. I'll have to give this a try, but I really don't have space for anything else on my kitchen counter.



I can't say exactly---- maybe a week? Depending. When mine get 'crinkled' they're still good in sauces etc. Rinkdum ditty is great for this----(in the recipe that follows I don't use already cooked tomatoes or sauce but just throw in chopped  up tomatoes or cherry tomatoes.)

Rinktum Ditty Recipe - Food.com - 128933


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 4, 2014)

I keep them at room temp, but chill them before use, like in salads and sandwhichs.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 4, 2014)

GB said:


> I used to have a hanging basket in my kitchen that I kept mine in taxlady. That way the counters could remain less cluttered, at least in theory


Good idea. I have one, somewhere, with three baskets. Good place for bananas too. Now to find a place in the kitchen to hang it. We used to have it hanging in the dining room, not so fond of that.


----------



## JMediger (Mar 4, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I can't say exactly---- maybe a week? Depending. When mine get 'crinkled' they're still good in sauces etc. Rinkdum ditty is great for this----(in the recipe that follows I don't use already cooked tomatoes or sauce but just throw in chopped  up tomatoes or cherry tomatoes.)
> 
> Rinktum Ditty Recipe - Food.com - 128933



That looks like fabulous comfort food!  I have a couple of jars of tomatoes left from last year that I would like to use up ... thank you!


----------



## cave76 (Mar 4, 2014)

JMediger said:


> That looks like fabulous comfort food!  I have a couple of jars of tomatoes left from last year that I would like to use up ... thank you!



I love Rinkum ditty------ I'd almost forgotten about it until this thread popped up. Now, guess what I'll have for dinner or lunch soon?  Got some crinkled cherry tomatoes just begging to be used too. 

Another great use for crinkled tomatoes is Salsa Ranchera.
There are many recipes that are too labor intensive for me (I'm lazy) but this one is much easier:

Salsa Ranchera Recipe | Eating Well

You don't have to peel the tomatoes. You can use cherry or plum tomatoes.
It can be frozen, but I think that might make it more watery (but o.k.)

And obviously you can control the heat content by less or more Jalapenos. Or maybe just a shake of Tabasco sauce instead of the chilies. 

I use it over scrambled eggs, which is the original intent but I'm sure there are many other ways to re-purpose it.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 4, 2014)

I bought 3 tomatoes the other day.  Ate one.  Looking for one for supper tonight.  Found 'em in the vegetable crisper.  Now, I don't _think_ I put them there.     Well, at least a reminder and Explanation why I don't usually do this.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 4, 2014)

cave76 said:


> (showing my age) Too bad there are no good tasting tomatoes on the market now.



Depends on where you shop  The better grocery stores in my area sell unrefrigerated heirloom tomatoes; so does our city's farmers market. Not cheap, but they're available. 



cave76 said:


> I know several people who never put fresh corn on the cob in the fridge either. Maybe for the same reason?



Andy is right about the reason, but growers have bred super-sweet varieties that turn to starch more slowly.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 4, 2014)

My counter is so messy that another box isn't going to make a difference. I keep tomato on the counter sometimes up to two weeks.


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Andy is right about the reason, but growers have bred super-sweet varieties that turn to starch more slowly.


I have been called many things, but "Andy" is one of the nicer ones


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 4, 2014)

GB said:


> I have been called many things, but "Andy" is one of the nicer ones



Whoops, sorry - I'm on my tablet and couldn't scroll to the thread to check the author. Should have quoted


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2014)

Please don't apologize. I meant it when I said that was one of the nicer things I have been called!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 4, 2014)

GB said:


> Please don't apologize. I meant it when I said that was one of the nicer things I have been called!




...and I've been called a lot worse.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 4, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I wonder how long they stay fresh on the counter. I'll have to give this a try, but I really don't have space for anything else on my kitchen counter.


I don't have a radiator in my kitchen. The central heating boiler is in there but it's pretty chilly when I'm not cooking. Not freezing though. I've just finished eating some cherry tomatoes I bought about 10 days ago and kept on the counter in the kitchen. Tasted wonderful and no deterioration.

 Weirdly, I find tomatoes keep fresh longer at room temp than when they are refrigerated

"_I really don't have space for anything else on my kitchen counter_" Window ledge? Shelf? Drawer?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 4, 2014)

GB said:


> Please don't apologize. I meant it when I said that was one of the nicer things I have been called!



Okay, I take it back


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 4, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Weirdly, I find tomatoes keep fresh longer at room temp than when they are refrigerated.



That's part of the reason why they shouldn't be refrigerated. They get mealy and unappetizing more quickly.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 4, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I don't have a radiator in my kitchen. The central heating boiler is in there but it's pretty chilly when I'm not cooking. Not freezing though. I've just finished eating some cherry tomatoes I bought about 10 days ago and kept on the counter in the kitchen. Tasted wonderful and no deterioration.
> 
> Weirdly, I find tomatoes keep fresh longer at room temp than when they are refrigerated
> 
> "_I really don't have space for anything else on my kitchen counter_" Window ledge? Shelf? Drawer?


Thanks for the suggestions. I haven't got a shelf or drawer that isn't full. I could probably fit a few on the window sill. I already have scallions in a glass of water on the window sill.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 5, 2014)

We always store tomato's on the shelf above my work station.  In a paper bag if they need to be ripened faster.
They are in the dark and the room temp is usually cool. 

I can get at least one week maybe more out of them.


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I wonder how long they stay fresh on the counter. I'll have to give this a try, but I really don't have space for anything else on my kitchen counter.





ATK a while back showed the difference of a tomato stored on the counter stem down for so many days, vs. those stored stem up. The difference was remarkable. The tomatoes stored stem down on the counter stayed fresher much longer than those with the stem up.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 5, 2014)

Addie said:


> ATK a while back showed the difference of a tomato stored on the counter stem down for so many days, vs. those stored stem up. The difference was remarkable. The tomatoes stored stem down on the counter stayed fresher much longer than those with the stem up.


Good to know.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 5, 2014)

Addie said:


> ATK a while back showed the difference of a tomato stored on the counter stem down for so many days, vs. those stored stem up. The difference was remarkable. The tomatoes stored stem down on the counter stayed fresher much longer than those with the stem up.



Oh shucks! Now I have to go turn all those cherry tomatoes on my counter stem down!!! See ya in a few days!


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 5, 2014)

I love tomato sandwiches on toast, but I like cold tomatoes with the warm toast.  So I have to refrigerate, but I only refrigerate one at a time.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 6, 2014)

Addie said:


> ATK a while back showed the difference of a tomato stored on the counter stem down for so many days, vs. those stored stem up. The difference was remarkable. The tomatoes stored stem down on the counter stayed fresher much longer than those with the stem up.



I rotate mine until they get used.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 7, 2014)

We have had to compromise, tomatoes in the fridge are for Shrek, the ones left on the counter are mine.


----------



## Addie (Mar 8, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Since my Mom forbade me to refrigerate the tomatoes we would bring in from the garden, I've never refrigerated any standard-size tomatoes (Roma and larger). However, I've always put grape or cherry tomatoes from the store into the fridge and there really doesn't seem to be a change in flavor or texture. Does this mean they aren't really from the tomato family? Or have they been hybridized to death? That would kinda freak me out...



As a child, we would go into the garden and pick whatever was ripe. Be it string beans, corn, or tomatoes. We never had to go in for lunch. We ate lunch right from the garden. For carrots and other veggies grown in the dirt, there was always the garden hose to wash them first and for a drink anytime we got thirsty. I can still taste those tomatoes. Looking back, we were doing my mother a favor. Less tomatoes for her to fuss with for canning.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 8, 2014)

Addie said:


> As a child, we would go into the garden and pick whatever was ripe. Be it string beans, corn, or tomatoes. We never had to go in for lunch. We ate lunch right from the garden. For carrots and other veggies grown in the dirt, there was always the garden hose to wash them first and for a drink anytime we got thirsty. I can still taste those tomatoes. Looking back, we were doing my mother a favor. Less tomatoes for her to fuss with for canning.



I like salt on my tomatoes, so I had to go into the garden with a salt shaker.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 11, 2014)

Addie said:


> As a child, we would go into the garden and pick whatever was ripe. Be it string beans, corn, or tomatoes. We never had to go in for lunch. We ate lunch right from the garden. For carrots and other veggies grown in the dirt, there was always the garden hose to wash them first and for a drink anytime we got thirsty. I can still taste those tomatoes. Looking back, we were doing my mother a favor. Less tomatoes for her to fuss with for canning.



Wow, as a kid, the last thing I wanted to eat was vegetables.  Today I love most all veggies.  But as a kid, I hated them.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 11, 2014)

Addie said:


> As a child, we would go into the garden and pick whatever was ripe. Be it string beans, corn, or tomatoes. We never had to go in for lunch. We ate lunch right from the garden. For carrots and other veggies grown in the dirt, there was always the garden hose to wash them first and for a drink anytime we got thirsty. I can still taste those tomatoes. Looking back, we were doing my mother a favor. Less tomatoes for her to fuss with for canning.



That's what I did also, salt shaker in hand. Back then it was safe to use the water from the hose---- at least none of us got sick or died from it.

Radishes----- I would eat them by the dozens---- big ol' honking ones that were hot (the way I like them). Now, the radishes I buy in the markets have had the heat bred out of them! They're so insipid I barely know I'm eating a radish.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2014)

cave76 said:


> That's what I did also, salt shaker in hand. Back then it was safe to use the water from the hose---- at least none of us got sick or died from it.
> 
> Radishes----- I would eat them by the dozens---- big ol' honking ones that were hot (the way I like them). Now, the radishes I buy in the markets have had the heat bred out of them! They're so insipid I barely know I'm eating a radish.



Whenever I make a salad, I always include radishes. So many people are surprised by that. They never think of them as a salad additive. Yet I always hear, "Oh I just love radishes!" So why aren't they buying them? Right now I have two large bags of them. I will be tossing a few in the small FP for an addition to cole slaw.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2014)

Addie said:


> Whenever I make a salad, I always include radishes. So many people are surprised by that. They never think of them as a salad additive. Yet I always hear, "Oh I just love radishes!" So why aren't they buying them? Right now I have two large bags of them. I will be tossing a few in the small FP for an addition to cole slaw.


Radishes in cole slaw - good idea.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Radishes in cole slaw - good idea.



It give the slaw a nice unexpected kick.


----------



## Sophia5 (Mar 28, 2014)

I used to put them in there until I watched Rachel ray and she said not to. I have not since then.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 28, 2014)

I've just given it try, not putting the tomatoes in the fridge. They are keeping a lot longer. Next I will buy some tomatoes on the vine and put one in the fridge to compare with the ones that aren't in the fridge.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 30, 2014)

Does anyone else notice that cherry tomatoes don't go bad as fast as Roma's or other types? (Kept out of fridge, of course).

That consistently happens for  me.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 30, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Radishes----- I would eat them by the dozens---- big ol' honking ones that were hot (the way I like them). Now, the radishes I buy in the markets have had the heat bred out of them! They're so insipid I barely know I'm eating a radish.



White or red radish?  I rarely see the white ones anymore.  Seems the white ones were hotter?



Addie said:


> It give the slaw a nice unexpected kick.



That sounds like an excellent idea. I will do this next time I make slaw.



Sophia5 said:


> I used to put them in there until I watched Rachel ray and she said not to. I have not since then.



Put them where?  In coleslaw?


----------



## cave76 (Mar 30, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> White or red radish?  I rarely see the white ones anymore.  Seems the white ones were hotter?



They were mostly red but some were the 'icicle' type white ones but the larger ones were usually hotter, of both types. 

I think the hotness has been taken out of radishes  now, much to my chagrin, in keeping with the general tendency to 'white bread' a lot of food to match the taste of more people. 

I'm not 'white bread'.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 30, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I'm not 'white bread'.



Me too, more of a "pumpernickel rye with caraway".


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2014)

cave76 said:


> They were mostly red but some were the 'icicle' type white ones but the larger ones were usually hotter, of both types.
> 
> I think the hotness has been taken out of radishes  now, much to my chagrin, in keeping with the general tendency to 'white bread' a lot of food to match the taste of more people.
> 
> I'm not 'white bread'.


Me neither. Imagine my shock when I bought chillies here in the 'burbs. They had no heat! The jalapenos had no heat, the long ones had no heat, and the Scotch bonnets were very mild. 

I found out that I have to buy hot peppers at the ethnic stores or at Mourelatos, my sorta ethnic (several flavours) Greek supermarket.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 30, 2014)

cave76 said:


> That's what I did also, salt shaker in hand. Back then it was safe to use the water from the hose---- at least none of us got sick or died from it.
> 
> Radishes----- I would eat them by the dozens---- big ol' honking ones that were hot (the way I like them). Now, the radishes I buy in the markets have had the heat bred out of them! They're so insipid I barely know I'm eating a radish.


They are dead easy to grow at home - even I can't kill them. "French Breakfast" are a good variety to try and they can be grown in pots if you don't have garden space.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 30, 2014)

cave76 said:


> They were mostly red but some were the 'icicle' type white ones but the larger ones were usually hotter, of both types.
> 
> I think the hotness has been taken out of radishes now, much to my chagrin, in keeping with the general tendency to 'white bread' a lot of food to match the taste of more people.
> 
> I'm not 'white bread'.


 Good white bread is worth eating. Try some from what is now called an "artisan" baker.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 30, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Good white bread is worth eating. Try some from what is now called an "artisan" baker.



I was talking about the white bread that's called Balloon Bread.  But that's the ONLY kind I like for a bologna sandwich with yellow mustard a la my childhood.

But speaking of bread as a fine food---- nothing beats Boudin's sourdough in San Francisco! 

San Francisco Sourdough Rounds (2) #840 â€“ Boudin Bakery Online Store

We used to have some shipped to us after we moved away------ but  it's too expensive now. (Or maybe........hmmmm? Birthday present wish list?)

p.s.---- bound to have some dissenters about this. LOL


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 30, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Does anyone else notice that cherry tomatoes don't go bad as fast as Roma's or other types? (Kept out of fridge, of course).
> 
> That consistently happens for me.


 
Yes, same with grape tomatoes. They do last longer.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 30, 2014)

Roll Bones, I think Sophia meant that she doesn't put tomatoes in the fridge, not that she doesn't put radishes in cole slaw....  I was a little confused at first, too.  But I could be wrong.  lol


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 30, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Yes, same with grape tomatoes. They do last longer.



My homegrown cherry toms last for months when picked green, and continue to ripen.  I roasted my last ones the end of February.  The red ones also can last a month or so.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 30, 2014)

Mmmm....roasted cherry tomatoes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 30, 2014)

I can buy a package of grape tomatoes on Tuesday and use the last of them on Friday, storing them in the file cabinet at work...makes them inexpensive salad additions for my lunches.


----------

